# rear hub for clydesdale



## Bigpaul652002 (Nov 9, 2010)

I chipped the paws on the spin doctor hub. The new hub might be a dt swiss 36h 135mm disk td540 or maybe something else like CK, Hadley. Your thoughts. me 6'5" about 300 can leg press a subaru.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CK or Hadley and be done with it.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

CK with Stainless Steel FH Body or Hadley would be great the choices. The DT 540 would work too...dare I say a little bit overkill


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a phil wood 36 hole hub for a tandem bike, laced with 14gauge spokes in a ryno lite dh rim. heavy but been very durable.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 on the Hadley


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Hadley = bombproof


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

6'4", 315 and can leg press a smart car. Last year I upgraded to a DT 440 FR hub and has been working awesome.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently ruined an XT hub and stripped the cassette on a DT Swiss 340. Rebuilt the 340, threw the XT away and spoke with Hadley. They said their hub with a steel cassette will live up to my tomfoolery.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Been using CK HDs with steel FH body since blowing thru Shimano and Sun-Ringle Jumping Fleas that came on bikes, so far bulletproof. For the 135mm wide CK on my RIP9 I went with 10mm funbolts(other is 150x12mm thru bolt), very solid. Though the funbolt heads do not fit in all dropouts as they're pretty wide.


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Hadley +1*

Hadley, simple, elegant, bombproof. Take a look inside before you buy and you will be convinced. The 72 point engagement is a nice plus also! Hope this helps.

MD916


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I LOVE my Hope Pro II with the steel body and at less that $200 it won't break the bank.


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

hope....nuff said


----------



## Bigpaul652002 (Nov 9, 2010)

hope is good with my weight and strength ?


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm just going to toss I9s in here for giggles.


----------



## ts29er (Aug 19, 2009)

My last and fourth shimano rear hub stripped out on the 1st ride (the others lasted a month or two). Switched to DT 340 more than a year ago and have had no problems. However, I am "only" about 235-240.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Bigpaul652002 said:


> hope is good with my weight and strength ?


As good as the others...I have road at 320 pounds on my Hope and I am not too shabby in the strength department and I have not had any problems.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

1. CK and Hadley both beat HOpe in the engagement department.
2. I cracked my HOPE freehub body - grenaded the hub. Probably an anomoly, but mine wasn't the only one. I'd buy another, but given the opportunity, I went ahead and grabbed a bolt on CK that has been just fine.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Do the Hadley hubs require as much maintenance as the CK?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I understand Hadley hubs can be serviced with regular tools where you need special Chris King tools to service a CK. Not necessarily a bad thing, I have a couple of CK bottom brackets and I use their tool to grease it. I think the wheel tools are pretty costly, though.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn I just looked up the prices of the tools needed to service the hubs.:eekster:
I just bought a new CK hub and 521 mavic wheel this weekend brand new for dirt cheap. I never thought to look up the prices of the tools.....ehhh


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

The only hub I have ever serviced is my Hadley and it was cake. Just followed the guide online. You need a red park spanner and something else, can't remember, way cheaper than King's though. Great customer service as well. If you need something give them a call, you have even odds of talking to the guy that made and or designed what you are calling about.


----------



## Bigpaul652002 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 1996 hugi rear hub on my trek 930 which I am running SS with no problems.you know I am torquing the heck out of it so much I bent the surly stainless steel chainring.


----------

